# Miter saw stand for my Bosch GCM12SD



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Consider a plywood shop built portable.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Consider a plywood shop built portable.


Do you have any good examples? I searched quick on Google, and most of those don't look too portable...


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I dunno, that Bosch gravity rise is supposed to be pretty slick.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Dave88LX said:


> Do you have any good examples? I searched quick on Google, and most of those don't look too portable...


I only have the one I built for an example, was made of a half sheet of cabinet fir 3/4 ply. Drops in its place so it is unique to only that saw. 

It's just short of 8 ft. so it can stand against any wall for storage, will lay on a work bench, across saw horses or can easily be transported outdoors to work or to other job sites. The area behind the fence is handy to place cut offs, measuring devices etc.

The only con I've found is a slight weakness in the saw area from saw weight but I've corrected that with a couple of 1x2 cleats on edge below that area.


----------



## EMSbyDay (Feb 24, 2016)

Rigid MSUV (Miter Saw Utility Vehicle). Same idea, less money. I picked one up last fall for my 10" sliding compound saw. Only used for one project last year so far but it was great.


http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Mobile-Miter-Saw-Stand-AC9945/202673168


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the gravity rise is the cadillac of stands. i owned a ridgid stand about 3 years ago it was good for the price but it wont hold up nearly as long as the bosch will


----------

